# In House Separation



## feeling hopeless (Jan 20, 2009)

I am hoping to get some insight. My b/f and I have been living together for 1.5 yrs(been together almost5) We have a 15 mth old and baby on the way.We have a hard time getting along, and have been in conflict more often than not. We have discussed separating several times, but it would mean that I would be moving 20 hrs away, and we have several medical appt's for our daughter upcoming, that for me to move away is not possible at this time. We live in a isolated area, so employment for me is extremely hit and miss and rental places are pretty high. We live in forced housing which allows us to be subsidized(through his work) for all expenses. He pays for the majority, as he is working fulltime, and I am a stay at home mom.However, I do have savings which I use to help to contribute to what bills we have. It was his idea to be separated, but for me to continue to live in the house, until the Dr. appt's are over(mid May)and then it would be easier for me to move.However, he claims that he needs to be in agreement of where I move to, as he is not just letting me take his daughter(and unborn) away from him. He sleeps on the couch, i sleep in our room, and we raise our child. I try my best to not let the entire situation get to me, but it does, and it feels like hell. He claims I'm a miserable bat, which really doesn't help me to keep the most positive attitude going. He claims that it sucks the way things turned out, and holds me responsible for most of our fights. I will admit that the past few years have been filled with changes which I am still struggling with, and i can never get to fully deal with them because something always comes up. I'm trying my hardest to be calm, rational and keep my emotions under wrap, but I'm having a hard time doing it. I need some words of advice from anyone who has done this type of separation before, because I'm having a real tough time trying to get through each day. This stress is not healthy for me, my daughter and the baby I'm carrying. Help!!!


----------



## Kiwi (Jan 28, 2009)

You know my wife left me a week and a half ago, you have to hang in there and if you are here then you are probably like me, trying to find answers, but you know what, you need to stay positive and just being here and reading the postive has really helped me and i only joined today!


----------



## scooter (Feb 7, 2009)

Not feeling like i'm in a good place to give advice. But I wanted to thank you for sharing your story. 

What has helped me has been to focus on the good things that I do have as much as I could. My home life has sucked, for years. But I have been able to appreciate the time and relationship I've had with my son through those years. And also to appreciate the time and friendships and shelter and job and other blessings I've had. Can't say that it's been enough, but it's helped.


----------

